# how to replace emblem



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

96 alty i was wondering if anybody know any sites or where to go to get a new trunk emblem ,i guess a hater couldnt help himself,how do i go about replacing that ,thanx yall


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

You can pick one up at any Nissan dealership.


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

how easy is it to replace?thanx


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Not really sure, but I'm sure it's put on with either an adhesive type stuff on the back of the new emblem, or it will have two pins sticking out the back with some type of clip on it to hold it on.


----------

